# male or female?



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 2, 2015)

Please forgive me if this is in the wrong place, but I couldn't find "birds".
My question is this....First picture is LaVerne, an old lady with a beige cere...Next is Shirley, LaVerne's husband. His cere is blue as it should be. They are a long time couple.







This is Greenie Beanie and Mellow Yellow. Look at the bird in the back, 'Greenie" her/his cere is reddish brown. Does that mean anything? The other birds cere's are deffinate in showing their sex....but reddish brown? @bouaboua ....Do I have a male or female ????


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry this thread is all screwed up. I know it's my laptop. Tomorrow I take, my desktop "fixed wrong", my laptop and my NEW Chrome Book to a computer expert to fix all 3. Can you imagine having 3 computers and you can only send email on one, and post "occasionally" on TFO. So I am mad and frustrated and gonna spend money I don't have but I WILL have a functioning computer.


----------



## phebe121 (Mar 2, 2015)

I was told the blue color on the nose means male and pink is female


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2015)

To me the red you refer to looks brown. So in my mind, that one is female.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 2, 2015)

I agree with both Ladies above. 

Due to the picture been taking with flash, the true color or how dark of their nose are hard to tell by looks at the photo. As last photo shown, the one on the back looks like have darker nose but the light color for the one on the front, can just effected as the flash light of the camera. 

Oh Boy, Oh Boy!! You got some pretty parakeets for sure! !! !


----------



## Itort (Mar 2, 2015)

I would say female. How old is it?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 2, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> I agree with both Ladies above.
> 
> Due to the picture been taking with flash, the true color or how dark of their nose are hard to tell by looks at the photo. As last photo shown, the one on the back looks like have darker nose but the light color for the one on the front, can just effected as the flash light of the camera.
> 
> Oh Boy, Oh Boy!! You got some pretty parakeets for sure! !! !


Thank you so much. I thought both yellows were female, just wasn't sure. The blue and the yellows are 2 yrs old....


----------



## Randi (Mar 3, 2015)

I am not big into birds, I used to work with them. Beautiful animals but just not for me. My friends have Conures and since they have bonded, their birds aren't very friendly anymore. In parakeets/budgies, blue is generally male, and light neutral colours like pink and tans will represent females. Very beautiful.

Your yellows are females. The first picture looks female too. The other two (lime green, and your white) are males for sure.

And here's to hoping your computers are fixed. If that one was "repaired" at the same place, hopefully they will truly fix it for free.


----------



## WithLisa (Mar 4, 2015)

Randi said:


> In parakeets/budgies, blue is generally male, and light neutral colours like pink and tans will represent females.


That's not true. Males have a dark blue, pink or lilac cere, females a light blue, whitish, beige or brown.

I'm not sure about the first one and Mellow Yellow, they are probably female, but it's hard to tell due to the flash light. Greenie is definitely female.


----------



## Randi (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## WithLisa (Mar 4, 2015)

Mellow Yellow seems to be a lutino and the first one could be a pied mutation, so it's hard to tell their gender.


----------

